# Desktop-Gaming-System by Whoosaa (endlich..)



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,

endlich bin ich zurück von meinem Jahr geistiger Abwesenheit in den USA, und jetzt brauche ich selbstverständlich auch wieder einen PC zum gelegentlichen Arbeiten und auch Spielen. Hierbei handelt es sich um die Zusammenstellung eines komplett neuen Systems.
Im Grunde genommen sind mir ja auch alle Grundlagen noch bekannt, es dreht sich jetzt eben bei der Zusammenstellung meines Systems um die Kleinigkeiten, wie zum Beispiel:


775/ Quad-Core noch okay, oder lieber 1366/ i7
4GiB, oder sollte man lieber schon 8+ GiB nehmen
GTX285, oder lieber auf GT300 warten
normales Laufwerk, oder auch schon ein BluRay-Gerät reinpacken
reicht 24 Zoll Monitor, oder kann es bei heutigen Preisen auch ruhig ein 26-Zöller sein?

Was hat sich denn in diesem einen Jahr verändert, was ist zur Zeit der Standard?

Schon mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für alle Kommentare.


EDIT:
Eigentlich wollte ich mich noch ein bisschen mehr erkundigen, und hatte ihn zuerst löschen wollen, da ich jetzt aber schon eine Antwort erhalten habe, lasse ich den Thread dann doch mal bestehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich du wäre würde ich über ein AMD System mit AMD Phenom II X4 955 nachdenken. Oder mit einem 940. Da kommst du etwas günstiger weg, hast aber fast die gleiche Leistung wie beim Intel.

Bei der GraKa würde ich mir jetzt keine GTX285 mehr kaufen sondern eher was in Richtung GTX275 und dann auf den GT300 warten.

4 GB RAM reichen übrigens locker aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, die Sache ist halt die, es zieht mich einfach mehr zu Intel hin, keine Ahnung warum - wenn möglich, würde ich gerne bei Intel bleiben. Ansonsten könnte ich aber theoretisch auch zu AMD überwechseln. Was mich halt bei Intel hält sind einerseits die bessere Übertaktbarkeit, andererseits eben mehr Leistung - und ich bin eher der Mehr-Leistungs-Typ als der sparsame Typ. Aber wie gesagt, ich lasse mich auch noch überreden.

Bei Mainboards hatte ich vor allem in Richtung Gigabyte, oder sogar EVGA bzw. XFX geschaut.
Dort bin ich mir allerdings auch noch unsicher, wer jetzt genau der verlässlichere ist.

Bei Netzteilen hatte ich eigentlich geplant, zu beQuiet zu greifen - kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen, und Zuverlässigkeit gibts gleich mit dazu.

Allerdings bin ich bei Arbeitsspeicher total planlos - welcher Hersteller schafft es denn, sich von den anderen abzusetzen?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Also beim Board würde ich schon zu einem Gigabyte greifen, die sind recht gut und ich habe keine Probleme damit

Welcher Hersteller es schafft sich abzusetzen?
Ja da hätten wir mal OCZ -> billig aber nicht gut

Ich würde da zu gutem Corsair, Crucial, Kingston Value, Geil oder G.Skil greifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bei Mainboards hatte ich vor allem in Richtung Gigabyte, oder sogar EVGA bzw. XFX geschaut.
> Dort bin ich mir allerdings auch noch unsicher, wer jetzt genau der verlässlichere ist.


 
Wenn du die dicke Knete hast, gönn dir das fette EVGA Board.
Ansonsten ist Gigabreit schon eine gute Wahl.
Ich würde ja zu Asus tendieren. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilen hatte ich eigentlich geplant, zu beQuiet zu greifen - kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen, und Zuverlässigkeit gibts gleich mit dazu.


 
BeQuiet ist OK, schnapp dir gleich das 650 Watt Modell, Reserven muss man haben oder bald vermisst man sie.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich bei Arbeitsspeicher total planlos - welcher Hersteller schafft es denn, sich von den anderen abzusetzen?


 
Bei Core i7 würde ich Kingston oder Corsair nehmen.
G-Skill sollen auch gut gehen, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch auf den Boards gut laufen, die dir zur Auswahl stehen.
Hab die bisher nur auf Asus gesehen und da waren sie gut.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du die dicke Knete hast, gönn dir das fette EVGA Board.
> Ansonsten ist Gigabreit schon eine gute Wahl.
> Ich würde ja zu Asus tendieren.



Fette Kohle.. ja. 
Ne, mal schauen - aber vielleicht mache ich es.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Core i7 würde ich Kingston oder Corsair nehmen.
> G-Skill sollen auch gut gehen, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch auf den Boards gut laufen, die dir zur Auswahl stehen.
> Hab die bisher nur auf Asus gesehen und da waren sie gut.



Und OCZ? Können die was?
Ansonsten würde ich wahrscheinlich Corsairs nehmen.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Nimm Corsairs, die sind gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

Entweder laufen OCZ super oder sie werden nicht erkannt. 
Liegt bei 50:50
Daher, Corsair oder Kingston


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juni 2009)

So, im Moment sieht es folgendermaßen aus:


 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
 CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0-Stepping
 CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems
 Grafikkarte: XFX GEFORCE GTX 285
 RAM: 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair XMS3
 Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
 Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-650W
__________
1070,83 € so far



Einige Fragen:

- Wie sieht es denn mit Kühlern für die GTX 285 aus? Irgendwie werde ich da verdorri nochmal nicht fündig..

- Ehrlich gesagt schiesst mir der Preis auch viel zu arg in die Höhe - sollte ich stattdessen vielleicht doch nochmal ein jetzt schön billiges 775-System aufbauen?

- Sollte ein 400 € Bildschirm HDMI haben, oder ist es auch akzeptabel, wenn er nur mit DVI-D daherkommt?


----------



## Xion4 (20. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm nur nen 22" Monitor, der reicht allemal, glaube mir. Samsung T220 vielleicht. Ansonsten kannst du statt der GTX vielleicht auch ne HD 4890 Toxic nehmen, ähnliche Leistungswerte und nochmal nen Fuffi gespart.

Ansonsten habe ich ein fast identisches sys, habe nur G-Skill 6gb 1600er Kit, naja, und ich würde ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen. Vielleicht also das Nine Hundred??


----------



## mille25 (20. Juni 2009)

naja um wirklich ein system empfehlen zu können, bräuchten wir eigentlich etwas genauere infos was du mit dem pc machst. bei "gelegentlichem arbeiten und spielen" reicht auch ein 5050e + hd4850 oder sowas^^

mfg


----------



## Lordac (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,



Whoosaa schrieb:


> - Ehrlich gesagt schiesst mir der Preis auch viel zu arg in die Höhe - sollte ich stattdessen vielleicht doch nochmal ein jetzt schön billiges 775-System aufbauen?


mit einem schnellem 775/AM2+/ oder AM3-System kommst du günstiger weg, wie "mille" aber schon sagte, es wäre wichtig zu wissen was du spielst und in Zukunft spielen möchtest.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, das System soll prinizipiell erst mal dazu da sein, jetzt in den nächsten Monaten GTA 4, Crysis usw. auf 1920*1200 und mit möglichst max. (oder fast max.) Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen, und dabei aber auch schön billig bleiben. Am ehesten könnte man dann aber wahrscheinlich doch bei der Graka sparen, da ich plane, kurz nach Erscheinen einen GT300 zu kaufen. Von der CPU her werde ich in den kommenden Monaten auf jeden Fall auf 1366 umsteigen, das könnte man theoretisch jetzt schon tuen, würde den Preis aber wie oben zu sehen enorm in die Höhe drücken, was mit 775 nicht der Fall wäre..
Ausgeben möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 1000€.


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn du sowieso eine GT300 verwenden willst könntest du mit dem ganzen Kauf gleich bis zum Release warten, dann ist der Rest billiger geworden.

Möchtest du das System eigendlich übertakten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Von der CPU her werde ich in den kommenden Monaten auf jeden Fall auf 1366 umsteigen, das könnte man theoretisch jetzt schon tuen, würde den Preis aber wie oben zu sehen enorm in die Höhe drücken, was mit 775 nicht der Fall wäre..
> Ausgeben möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 1000€.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass der 920 für den 1366 auslaufen wird?
Dann wird es nicht unbedingt günstiger auf i7 zu wechseln.
An deiner Stelle würde ich dann noch warten und mir den i5 anschauen, oder zu holst dir jetzt einen Phenom 2.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Problem: 
Ich habe ein Problem mit AMD. 
So leid es mir tut, ich möchte einfach bei Intel bleiben. Ist mir quasi "vertrauter". Nichts gegen AMD, aber ich bevorzuge Intel.
Und auf grosses Warten habe ich auch keinen Bock, da ich im Moment gar keinen PC habe, nicht mal ein Netbook oder so. Deswegen würde ich schon gerne jetzt bauen.
Aber wies aussieht ist im Moment echt ein schlechter Augenblick dafür..


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Problem:
> Ich habe ein Problem mit AMD.
> So leid es mir tut, ich möchte einfach bei Intel bleiben. Ist mir quasi "vertrauter". Nichts gegen AMD, aber ich bevorzuge Intel.
> Und auf grosses Warten habe ich auch keinen Bock, da ich im Moment gar keinen PC habe, nicht mal ein Netbook oder so. Deswegen würde ich schon gerne jetzt bauen.
> Aber wies aussieht ist im Moment echt ein schlechter Augenblick dafür..


 
Also, im Klartext, du bist schwerer Intel Fanboy? 
Du denkst, dass ein AMD System einfach platzen wird, wenn du es einschaltest? 

Na ja, jeder so wie er kann. 
Sockel 775 würde ich echt nicht kaufen, lohnt nicht mehr so. Core i7 ist dir zu teuer, Core i5 gibts noch nicht.
Da bleibt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, jeder so wie er kann.
> Sockel 775 würde ich echt nicht kaufen, lohnt nicht mehr so. Core i7 ist dir zu teuer, Core i5 gibts noch nicht.
> Da bleibt nicht mehr viel.



Richtig! 
Verdammte *%!&)?"...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, im Klartext, du bist schwerer Intel Fanboy?
> Du denkst, dass ein AMD System einfach platzen wird, wenn du es einschaltest?


 
Nein, nicht direkt, AMD wäre einfach was total neues für mich, und da ich mich mit Intel noch nicht mal 100% auskenne, würde ich halt gerne erstmal dabei bleiben. Ich 2-3 Jahren wird die Sache ganz anders aussehen. 


P.S.: Ja, ich habe vor, das Sytem zu übertakten, und spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine Wakü einzubauen, worauf ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auch immer achte - was natürlich den Preis ewig in die Höhe treibt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, nicht direkt, AMD wäre einfach was total neues für mich, und da ich mich mit Intel noch nicht mal 100% auskenne, würde ich halt gerne erstmal dabei bleiben. Ich 2-3 Jahren wird die Sache ganz anders aussehen.


 
Ich würde dir ja dann eine Xbox empfehlen, aber damit kann man so schlecht spamen. 
Hast du noch Sachen von alten Rechnern liegen?
Also, was noch verwertbar ist? 
Wenn du für 1000€ ein Core i7 kaufen willst, wirst du abstriche machen müssen, so oder so.
Dann eher jetzt eine kleinere Grafikkarte und später dann eine GTX 380.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> P.S.: Ja, ich habe vor, das Sytem zu übertakten, und spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine Wakü einzubauen, worauf ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auch immer achte - was natürlich den Preis ewig in die Höhe treibt..


 
Den Phenom 2 kann man ganz gut übertakten. WaKü weiß ich nicht, bin LuKü Fetischist.


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> P.S.: Ja, ich habe vor, das Sytem zu übertakten, und spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine Wakü einzubauen, worauf ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auch immer achte - was natürlich den Preis ewig in die Höhe treibt..



Dann bleiben dir nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) i7 mit schlechter Grafikkarte
2) ausgeglichenes Sockel 775 System


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

naja wenn du eh ne dx11 graka willst dann kannst du zurzeit ja nen i7 mit gtx 275 oder gtx260 fürn übergang kaufen da du ja dann eh bald wechseln willst so hast du geld gespart und müsstest mit 1000 hinkommen


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Dann bleiben dir nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1) i7 mit schlechter Grafikkarte
> 2) ausgeglichenes Sockel 775 System



In welchem siehst du denn mehr Vorteile?



p00nage schrieb:


> naja wenn du eh ne dx11 graka willst dann kannst du zurzeit ja nen i7 mit gtx 275 oder gtx260 fürn übergang kaufen da du ja dann eh bald wechseln willst so hast du geld gespart und müsstest mit 1000 hinkommen



Richtig.. 
Allerdings steigt der Preis dann doch mit allen nötigen Extras ziemlich hoch.. (Tastatur, Maus, Gehäuse, Soundkarte etc..)


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> In welchem siehst du denn mehr Vorteile?



Beides ist nicht ideal.

Wenn du ein ausgewogenes S775 System kaufst hast du anfangs beim zocken mehr Freude damit.
Wenn du ein S1366 System kaufst hast du später, wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte hast mehr Freude damit.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Beides ist nicht ideal.



Gibt es denn zur Zeit ein ideales System? (Hersteller wäre egal.)
Oder ist zur Zeit einfach ein bescheidener Moment, um einen PC zu kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn zur Zeit ein ideales System? (Hersteller wäre egal.)
> Oder ist zur Zeit einfach ein bescheidener Moment, um einen PC zu kaufen?


 
Es ist immer ein beschissener Moment einen PC zu kaufen, weil es schon bald einen schnelleren gibt, der günstiger ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Naja nahezu ideal würde ich ein AM2+/AM3 System ansehen.
Da wird der Sockel nicht bald ersetzt und die alten CPUs durch eine neue abgelöst, man bekommt auch noch für einen besseren Preis ein nahezu gleich schnelles System wie auf Sockel 775 Basis, manchmal is der AMD schneller manchmal der Intel.
Bei Intel heißts zur Zeit warten da bald er i5 kommt.


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn zur Zeit ein ideales System? (Hersteller wäre egal.)
> Oder ist zur Zeit einfach ein bescheidener Moment, um einen PC zu kaufen?



Bei AMD siehts im Moment deutlich besser aus. Hat auch ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Grummel..
Gut, ihr habt es geschafft, mich zu überreden.
Was für Prozessoren sind denn bei AMD im Moment hoch im Kurs? Also für P/L und/oder Overclocking-Stärken?
Und welchen Sockel sollte man denn jetzt nehmen: Noch AM2+ oder schon AM3?
Habe davon nämlich (noch) absolut keine Ahnung..


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Beim Budget von 1000€ lohnt sich das MSI und der 955


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Bei AMD CPUs würde ich aktuell zum Phenom II 940 oder 955 greifen.
AM2+ reicht zur Zeit aus. Durch AM3 bekommt man keinen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

Würde ein AM2+ System mit eine Phenom II 940 nehmen. Hat im Moment das beste P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Lordac (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,

find auch das ein X4 940 BE auf einem Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 / UD4P (je nach Verfügbarkeit) samt 4 GB DDR2 800 von z.B. Corsair ein Klasse P/L-Verhältnis hat und gut zu übertakten sein sollte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2009)

Ihr würdet also beide AM2+ und einen 940er nehmen?

Hmm..

Also, ich hatte mir heute nochmal etwas zusammengestellt, besteht aber aus AM3 und einem 955 - das ganze sieht folgendermaßen aus:


 Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
 CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14
 Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 275
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
 Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
 Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E6-650W
__________
872,37 €


Was haltet ihr davon?
Problem ist, Monitor etc. muss auch noch dazu, und ich kratze schon wieder an 1200 €.. *grummel*


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juni 2009)

Das NT finde ich überdimensioniert. Eines mit 450 Watt reicht aus.
Beim Mainboard würde ich ein etwas günstigeres nehmen: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, 790X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das NT finde ich überdimensioniert. Eines mit 450 Watt reicht aus.
> Beim Mainboard würde ich ein etwas günstigeres nehmen: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, 790X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ne du, wenn ich mir das anschaue, dann muss ich doch wirklich sagen, da bleibe ich lieber beim 40 Euro teureren MSI. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, beim Prozessor zu sparen..
Passt denn der X4 940 auf ein AM3-Board?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juni 2009)

Nein, er passt nicht auf ein AM3 Board da er ein AM2+ Prozessor ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, er passt nicht auf ein AM3 Board da er ein AM2+ Prozessor ist.



Damn it, dann muss ich morgen noch mal überlegen, ob ich bei AM3 und 955 bleibe, oder doch AM2+ und 940 nehme..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Damn it, dann muss ich morgen noch mal überlegen, ob ich bei AM3 und 955 bleibe, oder doch AM2+ und 940 nehme..


 
Bleib beim 955 und greif dir das MSI.
Wenn du noch sparen willst, reicht auch eine GTX 260.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2009)

1. ein LGA775 würd ich nicht nehmen, da dieser Sockel nur noch im Low End Bereich benutzt werden wird.
Als Performance Plattform wird er schon entsorgt.
2. LGA1366 würd ich auch nicht nehmen, da dieser Sockel ebenfalls entsorgt wird, zumindest ausm Single Sockel Desktop Segment.
Multiprozessorsysteme mit 2 Sockeln wirds weiterhin geben, aber die CPUs dafür sind nicht ganz günstig.

3. Bleibt nur der Phenom.
Hier würde ich einen AM3 Prozessor empfehlen und ein AM3 Board, wobei die Auswahl hier noch recht bescheiden ist.
Das Gigabyte 770 Dingsda mit AM3 ist aber mit ~75€ nicht allzu teuer, dazu ein Phenom 810 für ~150€ oder einen 955 für ~200€.
Der 940 und 920 geht hier nicht.

Du siehst auch, das der Unterschied zum i7 recht groß ist, preislich...

Beim Netzteil würd ich mal ein 650W Antec Signature empfehlen, wenn du 'das beste vom besten' haben möchtest, ansonsten ein 580W Tagan Superrock oder Piperock2.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 3. Bleibt nur der Phenom.
> Hier würde ich einen AM3 Prozessor empfehlen und ein AM3 Board, wobei die Auswahl hier noch recht bescheiden ist.
> Das Gigabyte 770 Dingsda mit AM3 ist aber mit ~75€ nicht allzu teuer, dazu ein Phenom 810 für ~150€ oder einen 955 für ~200€.
> Der 940 und 920 geht hier nicht.



Du würdest also kein AM2+ mehr nehmen?
Weil es zu alt ist, oder warum genau?
Und weshalb würdest du ein Board im 75 Euro Segment empfehlen, wenn es welche für 150 gibt, die mit überzeugenden BIOS-Optionen, Übertaktbarkeit etc. auftrumpfen können?




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil würd ich mal ein 650W Antec Signature empfehlen, wenn du 'das beste vom besten' haben möchtest, ansonsten ein 580W Tagan Superrock oder Piperock2.



BeQuiets magst du nicht? Oder ist das Antec im direkten Vergleich wirklich so viel besser? Habe mir einige Tests angeschaut, und die haben mich jetzt nicht soo umgehauen..


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. LGA1366 würd ich auch nicht nehmen, da dieser Sockel ebenfalls entsorgt wird, zumindest ausm Single Sockel Desktop Segment.
> Multiprozessorsysteme mit 2 Sockeln wirds weiterhin geben, aber die CPUs dafür sind nicht ganz günstig.
> 
> 
> Beim Netzteil würd ich mal ein 650W Antec Signature empfehlen, wenn du 'das beste vom besten' haben möchtest, ansonsten ein 580W Tagan Superrock oder Piperock2.




hast für den sockel i7 sockel iwelche belege? 

und naja die empfohlenen netzteil sind ja wohl nicht so der burner ...


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> hast für den sockel i7 sockel iwelche belege?


Seine Kritallkugel und Meinung sollten eigentlich Beweis genug sein!



p00nage schrieb:


> und naja die empfohlenen netzteil sind ja wohl nicht so der burner ...


Ne brennen tun sie ja auch nich!
LC-Power brennt auch nich, die Explodieren lieber!




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ihr würdet also beide AM2+ und einen 940er nehmen?
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> ...


Is doch nich schlecht.
Nur über den Kühler(ein EKL fänd ich schöner) und  650W find ich etwas zuviel fürs das NT oder oder planst du ein SLI gespann?!


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

PcTweaker - Prolimatech Megahalems S775/1366 (ohne Lüfter) 7364 der kühler schneidet in letzter zeit gut ab


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> PcTweaker - Prolimatech Megahalems S775/1366 (ohne Lüfter) 7364 der kühler schneidet in letzter zeit gut ab



Der passt nur auf kein AMD!


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

oh sry stimmt mich in letzter zeit eig nur mit intel beschäftigt aber sollte dafür net auch ma ne halterung kommen das der auch für AMD passt ?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Is doch nich schlecht.
> Nur über den Kühler(ein EKL fänd ich schöner) und  650W find ich etwas zuviel fürs das NT oder oder planst du ein SLI gespann?!



Vielleicht.
Und auch sonst sind mir 650W lieber. 
Kann ich dann vielleicht auch fürs nächste Sys benutzen. 



p00nage schrieb:


> oh sry stimmt mich in letzter zeit eig nur mit intel beschäftigt aber sollte dafür net auch ma ne halterung kommen das der auch für AMD passt ?



Gibt's glaube ich, aber ich habe die verschiedensten Lüfter verglichen, und der IFX-14 liefert gute Werte, wobei der Scythe Mugen 2 auch noch in meine AUswahl gekommen war, und da er enorm billiger ist, wird es wahrscheinlich der Mugen werden.


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

jo gibt viele gute luftkühler und ist dann eher geschmackssache was man nimmt und des mit den NT da stimm ich dir zu aber mehr solltens net sein ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo gibt viele gute luftkühler und ist dann eher geschmackssache was man nimmt und des mit den NT da stimm ich dir zu aber mehr solltens net sein ^^



Ne, mehr habe ich auch nich vor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> hast für den sockel i7 sockel iwelche belege?


Schaust keine News?
Der i7/920 ist schon entsorgt worden, der 940 folgt bald.
Dazu kommen noch die hohen Herstellungskosten der Boards (AFAIR 6-8 Lagen, normal üblich sind 4 Lagen)...


p00nage schrieb:


> und naja die empfohlenen netzteil sind ja wohl nicht so der burner ...


Ja, nee, is klar...
Ein Server Grade Netzteil, mit Störungen unter 16mV ist nicht der Burner, Und auch das Tagan nicht...

Sag mal, was verstehst DU eigentlich unter einem anständigen Netzteil?



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du würdest also kein AM2+ mehr nehmen?
> Weil es zu alt ist, oder warum genau?


Weil ich denke, das der Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen wird, nicht aber auf AM2+.
Und weil die AMD CPUs Probleme mti Spannungen über 2V haben...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und weshalb würdest du ein Board im 75 Euro Segment empfehlen, wenn es welche für 150 gibt, die mit überzeugenden BIOS-Optionen, Übertaktbarkeit etc. auftrumpfen können?


Warum sollte ich 150€ für etwas ausgeben, was ich nicht brauche?
Was kann das 75€ Gigabyte denn nicht?
OK, es hat die SB750 nicht drauf, aber sonst??
8 Pin EPS Stecker gibts hier ebenso wie eine völlig übertriebene (8+2, laut gbt) Spannungsversorgung...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> BeQuiets magst du nicht? Oder ist das Antec im direkten Vergleich wirklich so viel besser? Habe mir einige Tests angeschaut, und die haben mich jetzt nicht soo umgehauen..


Nein, die sind schon ziemlich alt, die Straigts auch nicht gerade soo der Bringer, wenn du was wirklich gutes haben willst, solltest eher einen Bogen drum machen.
Das einzig gute ist der (Austausch) Service von BQT...

Was stört dich denn beim Signature?
Gut, es ist sau teuer, dafür bekommst hier auch 2 Platinen und ein Netzteil, das eher für Server/Workstations gedacht ist.
Dafür bekommst sehr stabile Spannungen ohne nennenswerte Störungen.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich 150€ für etwas ausgeben, was ich nicht brauche?
> Was kann das 75€ Gigabyte denn nicht?
> OK, es hat die SB750 nicht drauf, aber sonst??
> 8 Pin EPS Stecker gibts hier ebenso wie eine völlig übertriebene (8+2, laut gbt) Spannungsversorgung...



Um ehrlich zu sein, du hast recht. 
Ich hatte es mir vorher noch gar nicht so genau angeguckt, aber auch dieser Test hat mich dann doch überzeugt. Mein Fehler.. 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn beim Signature?
> Gut, es ist sau teuer, dafür bekommst hier auch 2 Platinen und ein Netzteil, das eher für Server/Workstations gedacht ist.
> Dafür bekommst sehr stabile Spannungen ohne nennenswerte Störungen.



Beim Signature stört mich ganz klar der Preis. 170 € für ein Netzteil finde ich dann (bei meinem restlichen System) doch etwas pervers. Darum habe ich mich jetzt doch zum PipeRock überreden lassen, welches mit 120 € für mich gerade so an der Grenze ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nur über den Kühler(ein EKL fänd ich schöner) und 650W find ich etwas zuviel fürs das NT oder oder planst du ein SLI gespann?!


 
Hmm... SLI mit einem AMD Chipsatz....? 
Hmmm......


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, macht der Unterschied im L3-Cache einen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE und dem AMD Phenom II X4 810? Oder hat das nur nicht-spürbare Auswirkungen?
Weil der 810er kostet schliesslich auch noch einmal einen Batzen weniger, und der 955er ist gerade erst erschienen, dass heißt, im Moment noch extra teuer..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Der Unterschied ist zwar vorhanden, aber macht sich nicht bemerkbar.
Der 955 BE ist schon günstiger geworden. 
Von 260 auf 210€


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 955 BE ist schon günstiger geworden.
> Von 260 auf 210€



Ja trotzdem, 210 € für 'ne CPU, wenn ich für 120 'ne fast genauso gute haben kann? ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist zwar vorhanden, aber macht sich nicht bemerkbar.



Also da kann man beruhigt zugreifen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also da kann man beruhigt zugreifen?


 
Jep, kannst du machen.
Ist halt kein BE.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kannst du machen.
> Ist halt kein BE.



Naja, braucht man aber auch net, oder?
Ich würd mal schätzen, 5-10% aller CPU-Besitzer haben 'ne BE oder XE in ihrem Hauptrechenknecht werkeln?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2009)

Bei AMD sinds bestimmt mehr 
Da sind die CPUs mit freiem Multi ja auch viel günstiger wie bei Intel die gleich mal 1000 Euro für nen XE haben wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bei AMD sinds bestimmt mehr
> Da sind die CPUs mit freiem Multi ja auch viel günstiger wie bei Intel die gleich mal 1000 Euro für nen XE haben wollen.


 
5% der Intel Jünger sparen halt eisern.


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... SLI mit einem AMD Chipsatz....?
> Hmmm......



Has mich erwischt!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2009)

So, momentaner Status:


 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
 CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
 Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 275
 VGA-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
 Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
 Netzteil: Tagan TG680-BZII - PipeRock 680 Watt
 Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh
 Maus: Roccat Kone
Mauspad: Roccat Taito Mousepad

Jetzt fehlen mir noch ein Laufwerk (kein Blu-Ray, ganz normales CD-/DVD-Laufwerk, möglichst leise, Preis egal), Festplatten (ca. 1 TB, Preis egal, vlt. Samsung F1?) und ein Monitor (24 Zoll, niedriger bzw. kein Input-Lag, möglichst hohe Qualität, Preis egal (kein 1000€ Gerät), vlt. HP LP2475w?).
Habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So, momentaner Status:
> 
> 
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
> ...


Ich glaub der VGA-Kühler passt nich auf die Karte, sagt jedenfalls HOH.de.


Monitor:  PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s)
(will ich mir selbst kaufen)

HDD: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB


Der Leisetreter  ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD103SI 1 TB

Laufwerk: Hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich glaub der VGA-Kühler passt nich auf die Karte, sagt jedenfalls HOH.de.


Doch, der passt, sagt der Hersteller


Uziflator schrieb:


> Monitor:  PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s)
> (will ich mir selbst kaufen)


Auch gut, aber geringere Auflösung und gröbere Pixel.
Ich bin kein Fan von solch grob aufgelösten, pixeligen Schirmen.

Gut, für Office/Büro ists ganz OK, weil alles so schön groß ist, beim zocken sind die großen Pixel aber eher Nachteilig.

Beim Laufwerk: naja, wirklich gute Geräte, die aus der Masse hervorstechen gibts eigentlich nicht mehr.
Würd mich hier bei den Japanern orientieren: Nec oder Hitachi.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, dann nehme ich als Daten-Festplatte die von Uzi verlinkte Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB, allerdings bräuchte ich auch noch eine OS-Festplatte mit ca. 320GiB - wie sieht's denn damit aus? Gibt es da irgendwelche bevorzugten Modelle?

Dann bräuchte ich noch einen Moni - da muss ich einfach noch ein bisschen weitersuchen.

Und dann bräuchte ich eben noch ein Laufwerk, vielleicht so eins wie von Stefan vorgeschlagen - allerdings finde ich in keinem Online-Shop eine gute Auswahl an NEC oder Hitachi-Laufwerken?! Haben die sich irgendwo versteckt, oder bin ich nur ein bisschen blind?


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann nehme ich als Daten-Festplatte die von Uzi verlinkte Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB, allerdings bräuchte ich auch noch eine OS-Festplatte mit ca. 320GiB - wie sieht's denn damit aus? Gibt es da irgendwelche bevorzugten Modelle?


in meinem Freundeskreis laufen einige Samsung F1, du kannst aber auch zu Seagate oder Western Digital greifen wenn dir die lieber sind.



> Und dann bräuchte ich eben noch ein Laufwerk, vielleicht so eins wie von Stefan vorgeschlagen - allerdings finde ich in keinem Online-Shop eine gute Auswahl an NEC oder Hitachi-Laufwerken?! Haben die sich irgendwo versteckt, oder bin ich nur ein bisschen blind?


Ich habe ein LG und bin damit sehr zufrieden, vielleicht wäre das LG GH22NS30 auch etwas für dich. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juni 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> in meinem Freundeskreis laufen einige Samsung F1, du kannst aber auch zu Seagate oder Western Digital greifen wenn dir die lieber sind.
> 
> 
> Ich habe ein LG und bin damit sehr zufrieden, vielleicht wäre das LG GH22NS30 auch etwas für dich.



Jop, ich denke, ich nehme eine Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB als OS-Festplatte.

Als Laufwerk habe ich mich jetzt mal für das Samsung SH-S203N entschieden - was meint ihr dazu?

Und das leidige Thema Monitor besteht immer noch: Im Moment stehe ich zwischen dem Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus und dem HP LP2475w.
Der Samsung hat ein TN-Panel, ist damit besser zum zocken geeignet, und ist günstiger. Der HP hat ein S-IPS-Panel, ist damit nicht 100% zum zocken geeignet, hat aber bessere Blickwinkel und insgesamt ein besseres Bild - ist aber auch ewig teuer. 
Was meint ihr? Ich habe schon gefühlte 200.000 Tests gelesen, und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.. 

Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich auch keine Soundkarte habe, dafür reicht das Geld aber überhaupt nicht mehr. Hat das Gigabyte-Board 'nen halbwegs anständigen Sound-Chip drauf? Ist ein Realtek ALC888.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

Öhm, S-IPS Panele sind hervorragend zum zocken geeignet, die stehen den (ach so tollen) TN Teilen hier in nichts nach.

Schau dir auch mal das Review auf Prad an, da ist auch der Lag kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, nimm bloß kein TN-Panel  


Zum Theme Gigabyte und HDD, da gabs doch mal Probleme mit Samsung, wo das Gigabyte Bios die platte mal eben zerschoss. Das kam beim Kumpel schon 2 mal vor innerhalb eines Monats, bis er rausgefunden hat das das Bios schuld war. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern es neue Boards betrifft


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2009)

Ich kann das von meinem Gigabyte Boards nicht bestätigen. Da laufen auch Samsung Platten im System.

Wenn ich es mir aber aussuchen könnte, dann würde ich gleich keine Samsung Platte kaufen. Außer eine alte T166 die sind recht gut, die F1 ist mehr so naja bis katastrophal und wie es mit der F2 aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, S-IPS Panele sind hervorragend zum zocken geeignet, die stehen den (ach so tollen) TN Teilen hier in nichts nach.
> 
> Schau dir auch mal das Review auf Prad an, da ist auch der Lag kaum der Rede wert.



Sagst du.



			
				Prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geschwindigkeit des Bildaufbaus dürfte für alle Nutzer vollkommen ausreichen. *Lediglich für anspruchsvolle Spieler könnte der etwas höhere Input-Lag des LP2475w von durchschnittlich zwei Frames ein Dorn im Auge sein.*


----------



## Knexi (25. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Zum Theme Gigabyte und HDD, da gabs doch mal Probleme mit Samsung, wo das Gigabyte Bios die platte mal eben zerschoss. Das kam beim Kumpel schon 2 mal vor innerhalb eines Monats, bis er rausgefunden hat das das Bios schuld war. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern es neue Boards betrifft




Ich kann bei meinem Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 überhaupt keine Probleme feststellen. Läuft einwandfrei mit der Samsung F1


----------



## El-Hanfo (25. Juni 2009)

Falls es noch interessiert:
Für den Prolimatech gibts auch ein Kit für AMD: LINK


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Juni 2009)

Also, ich glaube ich werde den LG Flatron W2600HP nehmen. Allerdings sind das 500 €, und wenn ich dann am Ende nicht zufrieden bin, kann man den Moni dann eigentlich ohne die Angabe von Gründen (oder halt mit dem Grund, dass einem die Ausleuchtung überhaupt nicht gefällt o.Ä.) zurückgeben?
Oder sitze ich für den Rest meines Lebens auf dem, sobald ich ihn einmal gekauft habe?


----------



## Uziflator (26. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube ich werde den LG Flatron W2600HP nehmen. Allerdings sind das 500 €, und wenn ich dann am Ende nicht zufrieden bin, kann man den Moni dann eigentlich ohne die Angabe von Gründen (oder halt mit dem Grund, dass einem die Ausleuchtung überhaupt nicht gefällt o.Ä.) zurückgeben?
> Oder sitze ich für den Rest meines Lebens auf dem, sobald ich ihn einmal gekauft habe?



Wenn du ihn Online Bestellst, kannst du ihn ohne Angabe von Gründen inner halb von 2 Wochen Kostenlos zurückschicken (Fernabsatzgesetz sei dank)


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber einige Shops stellen sich bei Monitoren etwas arg pissig an...


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber einige Shops stellen sich bei Monitoren etwas arg pissig an...



Gibt es Shops, die du besonders empfehlen oder unbedingt meiden würdest?




EDITH:

So, momentaner Status:


 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
 CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
 Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX
 VGA-Kühler: Scythe Musashi
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
 Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
OS-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
Daten-Festplatte: Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30 Retail
 Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-500
 Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh
 Maus, Mauspad: Roccat Kone Mouse + Taito Mousepad + Roccat Fridge
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron W2600HP


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

Okay, gibt es noch irgendwelche Kommentare zu diesem System?
Ansonsten werde ich es die nächsten Tage bestellen. 

EDITH:

Eigentlich würde ich gerne etwas am Netzteil ändern, da mir das Tagan einfach zu teuer ist..
Allerdings ist die Auswahl so groß, das man überhaupt nicht durchblickt..
Seasonic, Tagan, BeQuiet, Corsair, Cougar, Enermax..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Was willst du mit einem 680 Watt Netzteil?
Noch einen Kühlschrank mit betreiben? 
Wie sieht es mit dem aus?
Oder das da?


----------



## Schmendreck (28. Juni 2009)

Als Netzteil kann ich dir nur dieses hier empfehlen: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro7 550W
Müsste für dein System völlig ausreichen.

Nutze es selber und war übberascht wieviel Zubehör es mitbringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Das Netzteil habe ich für mein System auch.
Aber inzwischen gibts bessere Netzteil am Markt, darauf muss man reagieren, auch wenn das BeQuiet immer noch zu den Top Produikten gehört, außerdem ist der Service von BeQuiet sehr gut.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Im Moment kämpfe ich mich gerade hier durch, vielleicht wird es das.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich auch, kann es empfehlen


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Jau, das Seasonic hört sich doch super an - des nehmen wir. 

Ist denn dieser Winner Netshop vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

cougar ist derzeit in aller munde und in allen testen erstklassig

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Cougar Power 550W ATX 2.3

oder modular

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Naja das Seasonic ist schon ein gutes NT, hat aber schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

eben das läuft aus deswegen ist es ja ein restposten


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Hören sich im Grunde genommen nicht schlecht an, aber das Seasonic ist entweder gleich gut oder leicht besser - und die orangene Farbe ist ein echtes K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

ok also willst du was schlichtes?
wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Die Farbe ist doch nun wirklich nicht so wichtig. 
Solange es keinen weißen Lüfter hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Na du kannst dich ja auch mal zb bei Corsair NT umsehen 
Die sollten etwas besser in dein Farbkonzept passen.

Zum Shop noch:
Winnder Computer ist ganz ok.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ok also willst du was schlichtes?
> wie viel willst du ausgeben?



So maximal 100€. Was schlichtes muss es nicht unbedingt sein - würdest du das Seasonic als schlicht bezeichnen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist doch nun wirklich nicht so wichtig.



Doch. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es keinen weißen Lüfter hat.



Rosa mit hell-blauen Elefanten.. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na du kannst dich ja auch mal zb bei Corsair NT umsehen
> Die sollten etwas besser in dein Farbkonzept passen.



Mach ich doch gleich mal..
Arg, genau das ist es, was mich aufregt, so viel Auswahl, und alles im Grunde genommen das Gleiche..  
Aber nein, im Detail sind Welten zwischen ihnen allen.. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Zum Shop noch:
> Winnder Computer ist ganz ok.



Alles klar, dann werde ich dort womöglich auch bestellen.


EDITH: 
Hier und hier.
Das wären die Corsairs für mich, aber haben keine 8-pin PCIe-Stecker?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

Corsair hat auch bloß Seasonic drin. 

Cougar, naja wenn ich so in die Themenwoche gugg, wie sie ihre eigenen Produkte so hochjubeln, und am Support sparen da ihre NT`s ja nie "kaputt" gehen werden, sind sie mir gleich unsympatisch und werden nicht gekauft. Wer am Support spart, was sie auch zugegeben haben, ist für mich gleich vom Kauf disqualifiziert


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Corsair hat auch bloß Seasonic drin.



Ja? 
Super, damit hat sich das geklärt.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDITH:
> Hier und hier.
> Das wären die Corsairs für mich, aber haben keine 8-pin PCIe-Stecker?!




Das TX650 hat 2x 6+2 Pin PEG Stecker.
Das HD520 hat auch 2x 6+2 Pin PEG Stecker.
Das stammt von der Corsair Site.

Und ja die haben ein Seasonic Design drinnen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Das Seasonic und das Corsair geben sich nicht viel, und da mir das Seasonic vom Aussehen her besser gefällt, und in diversen User-Bewertungen das Corsair als Silent-Killer abgestempelt wurde, denke ich, das ich das Seasonic nehmen werde.


EDITH:

Meint ihr, dass 500 Watt für meine Zusammenstellung überhaupt reichen? Also Phenom II, Mainboard, GTX 275, 2 Festplatten, 1 Laufwerk usw.?


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das Seasonic und das Corsair geben sich nicht viel, und da mir das Seasonic vom Aussehen her besser gefällt, und in diversen User-Bewertungen das Corsair als Silent-Killer abgestempelt wurde, denke ich, das ich das Seasonic nehmen werde.
> 
> 
> EDITH:
> ...


Das reicht dicke  du könntest noch 2o HDDs mehr dran hängen  der Rechner wird vllt 300W verbraten.


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

ich würde das hier empfehlen
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3

das hat zwar 650watt ist aber p/l mäßig sehr gut und effizient


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das Seasonic und das Corsair geben sich nicht viel, und da mir das Seasonic vom Aussehen her besser gefällt, und in diversen User-Bewertungen das Corsair als Silent-Killer abgestempelt wurde, denke ich, das ich das Seasonic nehmen werde.
> 
> 
> EDITH:
> ...



Das Seasonic ist flüsterleise, ich höre es garnicht. 500W reichen dicke. 

Gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Seasonic ist flüsterleise, ich höre es garnicht. 500W reichen dicke.



Vermisst man denn das fehlende Kabelmanagement?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn man einmal ein NT mit KM gehabt hat kann das schon sein 
Ich würde mein Modulares NT nicht gegen eines mit fixen Kabeln tauschen wollen.
Das Seasonic gibts aber auch mit KM: Seasonic M12II-500 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Compucase (28. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Corsair hat auch bloß Seasonic drin.
> 
> Cougar, naja wenn ich so in die Themenwoche gugg, wie sie ihre eigenen Produkte so hochjubeln, und am Support sparen da ihre NT`s ja nie "kaputt" gehen werden, sind sie mir gleich unsympatisch und werden nicht gekauft. Wer am Support spart, was sie auch zugegeben haben, ist für mich gleich vom Kauf disqualifiziert



Hallo!
Vielleicht gab es da ja Missverständnisse. Wir bieten den gleichen Support wie andere bekannte Marken, nur halt nicht den 24h Austausch. Diesen Support bietet nur ein einziger Hersteller an, aber trozdem gibt es auch noch andere Netzteile die gut sind 
Wir sparen nicht am Support, wir investieren da genau so viel wie fast alle anderen. Nur halt nicht so viel wie ein Einziger.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das Seasonic gibts aber auch mit KM: Seasonic M12II-500 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Naja, Problem:
Mindfactory (habens lagernd, sind die günstigsten) verlangt auch schon wieder 112 Euro - zu viel für mich.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Seasonic lässt sich das Modulare KM halt gut bezahlen.
Alternativen sind eben das Enermax Modu82+, die Corsairs die du ja zu bunt findest, wie die Cougars auch^^
Oder vielleicht auch das Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Ne, die Enermäxe habe ich mir schon angeschaut, aber irgendwas hat mich gestört - weiß allerdings schon nicht mehr was. 
Ja, Corsairs sind mir zu bunt..^^
Aber das CM hört sich ja mal richtig geil an. Und 21 mal von 21 mal empfohlen? Für 75 Euro?
Was würdest du nehmen, das CM oder das Seasonic?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm schwer zu sagen..
Das Seasonic kenne ich schon da ich selber ein S12II habe. Das CM kenne ich jedoch nicht, es soll aber ganz gut sein.


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

das antec von mir ist keine alternative?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das antec von mir ist keine alternative?



Nun ja, es ist für meinen PC schon sehr viel Leistung, außerdem finde ich absolut keine Testberichte dazu, drum würde ich sagen, nein, es ist keine Alternative. Trotzdem danke für dein Engagement.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

So, beschlossene Sache: Ich nehme das Cooler Master. Die Bewertungen auf Alternate, sowie auf Geizhals.at sind allesamt super, darum wird zum CM gegriffen. 

Außerdem, obs glauben oder nicht, kommt die 275 weg - stattdessen gibt es eine HD4870 von HIS. Allerdings möchte ich auf diese noch einen guten Kühler draufkleben - wie sieht es denn da aus? Arctic Twin Turbo? Scythe Musashi?..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

nimm lieber die hier: 
XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (HD-487A-ZDDC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und dazu den Scythe Musashi ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> nimm lieber die hier:
> XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (HD-487A-ZDDC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> und dazu den Scythe Musashi ^^



Joh, stimmt, die sieht (net Aussehen, sondern Features) ganz geil aus. 

Und warum den Scythe? Ist er so viel besser?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

besser verarbeitet, viel mehr zubehör, lüftersteuerung, belegt nur 2 slots, höhere Kompabilität


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

So Leute, es ist amtlich: Aus dem LG wird wohl nichts.
Er kostet schlicht und ergreifend zu viel, darum suche ich jetzt nach einem guten 24", maximal 250 Euro. 
Gefunden habe ich (nach 6 Stunden suchen) den hier: NEC MultiSync LCD2470WVX-BK.
Was meint ihr? (Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht jeder wieder mit 5 anderen Monitoren, die ihr auch "super" findet.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

Dann geb ich dir einen: NEC MultiSync LCD2470WVX-BK silber/schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI (60002112) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Das Kontrasverhältnis ist ja schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

also ich würde dir den hier empfehlen^^den hab ich selbst und würde ihn nie wieder her geben wollen

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG Flatron W2343T, 23"


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

Warum genau soll es 24" sein?
Greif zu dem deutlich günstigeren aber qualitativ besseren 23" und du bist gut dabei.
Du wolltest doch ohnehin LG (?), also warum nicht in der Größe etwas runter, dafür im P/L-Verhältnis hoch? 
Hab selbst 22" und auch das reicht dicke! (Nicht, dass ich mir je wieder kleiner kaufen würde, aber 24" sind purer Luxus und in meinen Augen durch 23" definitiv ersetzbar!


----------



## DonBes (29. Juni 2009)

Pacemaker schrieb:


> Warum genau soll es 24" sein?
> Greif zu dem deutlich günstigeren aber qualitativ besseren 23" und du bist gut dabei.
> Du wolltest doch ohnehin LG (?), also warum nicht in der Größe etwas runter, dafür im P/L-Verhältnis hoch?
> Hab selbst 22" und auch das reicht dicke! (Nicht, dass ich mir je wieder kleiner kaufen würde, aber 24" sind purer Luxus und in meinen Augen durch 23" definitiv ersetzbar!



finde ich auch...ich weis gar nicht ob man den unterschied von 23" zu 24" so krass merkt?tut man das?und der von meinem sieht echt auch edel aus und ist zudem wie ich finde recht günstig...hab den ganzen thread nicht verfolgt und weis nicht wonach du genau suchst aber schau dir den mal an von mir


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

Japp, sehr edel mit dem schwarzen Rand.
Und der Unterschied ist wirkl gering.
Also von 22" zu 24", ja.
Aber da, minimal.
Aber wenn man überall Luxus braucht, dann kauft man ohnehin kein 24" seperat, sondern gleich einen Mac 

Fazit: 23" langen dicke!


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

Hat der 23" denn HD-Auflösung (am besten 16:10)? Auf die möchte ich nämlich ungerne verzichten. 
Allerdings kenne ich mich auf dem Gebiet der 23" überhaupt nicht aus, von daher bin ich für Vorschläge offen. 
Gibt es einen, der besonders aus der Masse heraussticht? 

P.S.: Die Grenze von 250€ bitte nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

Wie gesgat, die LG sind vernünftig.
Und käme hier jetzt einer mit einem für 250€, dann wär das Bullshit.
Dafür bekommst du praktisch auch 24", warum dann?

Was bedeutet denn, dass einer hervorsticht?

Und natürlich hat der das.
Mein 22" hat native 1680x1050.
Ist nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

Also, ich habe geschaut, aber ich finde keine 23" mit 1920*1200, das einzig wählbare neben 1680*1050 wäre 1920*1080.
Jetzt habe ich aber den hier gefunden, und bin von den Reviews (Geizhals & Amazon) sehr angetan, darum wird es wahrscheinlich der Samsung SyncMaster 2433BW werden.

Außerdem wird vom Scythe Musashi zum Accelero S1 gewechselt. 

So langsam müsste ich es dann haben..

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht:


 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
 CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
 Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX
 VGA-Kühler: Accelero S1 Rev. 2 + 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1000 Super Silent
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
 Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
OS-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
Daten-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30 Retail
 Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-500
 Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh
 Maus, Mauspad: Roccat Kone Mouse + Taito Mousepad + Roccat Fridge
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

Eine F1 und Daten Platte? Sicher? 

Ich würde da lieber eine Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EADS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Eine F1 und Daten Platte? Sicher?
> 
> Ich würde da lieber eine Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EADS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.



Args, stimmt.. 
Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich eigentlich schon längst ändern wollen, wenn man sich mal die Reviews anschaut..


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Eine F1 und Daten Platte? Sicher?
> 
> Ich würde da lieber eine Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EADS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


ich würde auch eine Samsung F2 EcoGreen in Betracht, die haben wie die Seagate 7200.12-Serie bereits 500GB/PLatter.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juni 2009)

Frage: Was wird wen der limitieren, der Prozi die Graka oder die 4870 den X4 810?


----------



## Mente (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Whoosaa

leider die CPU, wenn du wirklich aufs Zocken gehen magst wäre entweder ein P2 X 9X0 oder der 710/720 Trippel eine bessere wahl. Der X3 schaft es derzeit ins allen spielen dem 810 wegen seinem fehlenden L3 den rang abzulaufen. Erlich da du scheinbar doch mehr wert auf Spielen legst würde ich dir den 955 empfehlen.
Das Board ist standart aber es gibt ein etwas besseres mit selben chip vom selben Hersteller.Ein blick sollte auch die Black Hdd von WD mit 500Gb wert sein als os platte.

viel Spass beim zusammenbauen und geniessen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2009)

Mente schrieb:


> leider die CPU, wenn du wirklich aufs Zocken gehen magst wäre entweder ein P2 X 9X0 oder der 710/720 Trippel eine bessere wahl. Der X3 schaft es derzeit ins allen spielen dem 810 wegen seinem fehlenden L3 den rang abzulaufen.



Wo hat denn der X4 810 einen fehlenden Third Level Cache? 
Erst mal informieren, bevor du Unsinn redest.
KLICK

Ganz leicht nachzulesen:
L2 Cache 4x 512MB
L3 Cache 4MB

Der 8xx Prozessor hat im Gegensatz zum 9xx Prozessor 4Mb statt 6Mb L3 Cachen, sonst sind sie gleich.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8xx Prozessor hat im Gegensatz zum 9xx Prozessor 4Mb statt 6Mb L3 Cachen, sonst sind sie gleich.



Macht das denn einen großen (merkbaren) Unterschied?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2009)

Nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2009)

Bissel overclocken dann passt der Leistungsunterschied wieder ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich





Fr3@k schrieb:


> *Bissel* overclocken dann passt der Leistungsunterschied wieder ^^




Alles klar, danke. 

Edit: 
Was meint ihr, soll ich bestellen?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich bestellen?



Nein!
Gib das Geld lieber mir




Spaß..
Wenn das das System ist:
    * Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
    * CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
    * CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
    * Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX
    * VGA-Kühler: Accelero S1 Rev. 2 + 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1000 Super Silent
    * Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
    * Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
    * OS-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
    * Daten-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB
    * Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30 Retail
    * Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-500
    * Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh
    * Maus, Mauspad: Roccat Kone Mouse + Taito Mousepad + Roccat Fridge
    * Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW

Kannst du es bestellen 
Würde ich zumindest^^


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein!
> Gib das Geld lieber mir



Hmm..
Ich überlegs mir mal, ich sag dir Bescheid, sobald ich bestellt habe. 






ghostadmin schrieb:


> Spaß..
> Wenn das das System ist:
> * Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
> * CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
> ...



Jop, ist es..
Dann bestell ich heute abend.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Weil es ja sonst langweilig wäre.. 

Die Tastatur wird doch eine *Logitech G11*.
Bei der Maus bin ich mir ja immer noch unsicher, ich habe halt Schiss, dass die Kone dann nach kurzer Zeit Probleme mit ihrem Mausrad kriegt..


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Weil es ja sonst langweilig wäre..
> 
> Die Tastatur wird doch eine *Logitech G11*.
> Bei der Maus bin ich mir ja immer noch unsicher, ich habe halt Schiss, dass die Kone dann nach kurzer Zeit Probleme mit ihrem Mausrad kriegt..


Die neuen Mäuse sollten keine Probleme mehr haben und die alten sind schon gar nicht mehr im Handel, das Mausrad wurde schon längst überarbeitet.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Die neuen Mäuse sollten keine Probleme mehr haben und die alten sind schon gar nicht mehr im Handel, das Mausrad wurde schon längst überarbeitet.



Sicher?
Da habe ich nichts von gehört, dass sie eine neue Auflage rausgebracht haben..


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Da habe ich nichts von gehört, dass sie eine neue Auflage rausgebracht haben..


Japp hat der nette Herr  ***** mir gesagt als ich meine Kone der *ersten* Generation eingeschickt habe.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Super, dankeschön.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Noch eine Frage:

Was brauche ich sonst noch für mein absolut erstes Mal, dass ich einen PC zusammenschraube?
Also so kleine Sachen wie Wärmeleitpaste etc., an die man normalerweise nicht sofort denkt..


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2009)

WLP ist beim CPU Kühler ja schon dabei 
Sonst braucht man nen Schraubendreher und mehr eigentlich nicht.


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

was du brauchst:
 werkzeuge
genug ersatzteile falls die beigelgten schrauben nicht reichen(eher unwahrscheinlich)
windows
zeit und das wichtigste: ein kühles bier


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> was du brauchst:
> werkzeuge



--> Erledigt. 



caine2011 schrieb:


> genug ersatzteile falls die beigelgten schrauben nicht reichen(eher unwahrscheinlich)



Mal schauen, aber eigentlich sollte genug dabei sein - wenn net, hat mein Vater einen "kleinen" Vorrat im Keller.. 
--> Erledigt. 




caine2011 schrieb:


> windows



Windows 7 RC bis Mai '10, dann vielleicht das 7er kaufen. 
--> Erledigt. 



caine2011 schrieb:


> zeit und das wichtigste: ein kühles bier



Haben wir immer mehrere Kästen zuhause, von daher.. 
--> Erledigt.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn es dein erstes mal sein sollte  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html


Und Werkzeuge brauchs nich viel  ein paar Schraubendreher einen Seitenschneider, Kabelbinder und Klebeband.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn es dein erstes mal sein sollte  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html
> 
> 
> Und Werkzeuge brauchs nich viel  ein paar Schraubendreher einen Seitenschneider, Kabelbinder und Klebeband.



Wegen dem How-To: 
Danke, aber so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. 
1 1/2 Jahre Theorie pur dürften mich genug vorbereitet haben..


----------



## platti18 (2. Juli 2009)

hmm be quiet netzteile sind doch kacke oder nicht? habe mal gelesen die gehen schnell kaputt 
wenn dann würd ich mir ein enermax kaufen


----------



## Uziflator (2. Juli 2009)

platti18 schrieb:


> hmm be quiet netzteile sind doch kacke oder nicht? habe mal gelesen die gehen schnell kaputt
> wenn dann würd ich mir ein enermax kaufen




Und ich habe gehört das LC-Power und Tronje viel besser sein sollen als Enermax und Bequiet zusammen.  (wer es glaubt)


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, die Aussage vom Platti18 stimmt durchaus, deswegen lässt man ja auch nicht mehr von Topower sondern Fortron fertigen.
Wobei es bei der ersten Serie von Straight E5 Netzteilen (die ohne 8 Pin) ein Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung des Netzteiles gab, die zu schwach ausgelegt ist und abgefackelt.

Daher sind dann die Netzteile gestorben.

Tagan hat übrigens einen ähnlichen Ruf, wie ich letztens festellen musste, wurde jemandem abgeraten Tagan zu kaufen, weil die so schnell hinüber sein sollen.
Gut, auch das betrifft eher die von Topower gefertigten denn die aktuellen von Enhance und/oder Impervio.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tagan hat übrigens einen ähnlichen Ruf, wie ich letztens festellen musste, wurde jemandem abgeraten Tagan zu kaufen, weil die so schnell hinüber sein sollen.
> Gut, auch das betrifft eher die von Topower gefertigten denn die aktuellen von Enhance und/oder Impervio.


 
Es ist aber leider schwer da den Durchblick zu behalten.
Ich muss nur Corsair anschauen, da gibts vier verschiedene Serien.
Welche ist denn nun gut oder sind alle gut?


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Juli 2009)

So, die 4870 muckt herum (allerdings kein Hardwaredefekt), darum wird sie zurückgegeben.
Ist natürlich schade, aber einen Versuch war es immerhin wert.
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit ähnlichen Produkten von der grünen Seite aus, eher die die 260 oder die 275?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

Hmm schade 
Das Konkurrenzprodukt zur HD4870 ist die GTX260 
Die GTX275 ist ca so schnell wie eine HD4890.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So, die 4870 muckt herum (allerdings kein Hardwaredefekt), darum wird sie zurückgegeben.
> Ist natürlich schade, aber einen Versuch war es immerhin wert.
> Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit ähnlichen Produkten von der grünen Seite aus, eher die die 260 oder die 275?


 
Schnapp dir gleich die 275. Ist in letzter Zeit günstiger geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider schwer da den Durchblick zu behalten.


Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Tagan ist nämlich komplett von Topower auf Enhance, für die glatten und Impervio für die x80er umgestiegen.
Also beides eher High End Hersteller, die wissen, was sie tun und AFAIR auch Server Grade Geräte herstellen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss nur Corsair anschauen, da gibts vier verschiedene Serien.
> Welche ist denn nun gut oder sind alle gut?


Bei Corsair ist eigentlich alles gut, die haben wirklich keinen Schrott im Programm.
Von daher schon mal Hut ab!

Die kleineren Serien bei denen sind von Seasonic hergestellt, die größeren von Chanell Well Technology...


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit ähnlichen Produkten von der grünen Seite aus, eher die die 260 oder die 275?


275, die hat die volle Anzahl an Shader und nur eine Reduzierte Anzahl an Rops, wg. des Speicher Interfaces.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 275, die hat die volle Anzahl an Shader und nur eine Reduzierte Anzahl an Rops, wg. des Speicher Interfaces.


 
Eine GTX 295 besteht im Prinzip aus zwei GTX 275.

Die GTX 285 hat 512bit Speicheranbindung statt 448 wie die anderen, macht sich jetzt aber nicht wirklich bemerkbar.
Eine gute GTX 275 ist kaum langsamer als eine 285.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hmm schade



Ich habs wenigstens versucht. 
Dann werde ich mich mal nach einer guten und günstigen 275 umschauen.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

Wird wohl doch nix, da dir 275er einfach zu teuer sind, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich Ende des Jahres auf GT300 umrüsten werde. Darum wird es vermutlich die Palit GTX 260 896MB Sonic.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch nix, da dir 275er einfach zu teuer sind, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich Ende des Jahres auf GT300 umrüsten werde. Darum wird es vermutlich die Palit GTX 260 896MB Sonic.


 
Wenn du eh auf GT300 umrüsten willst, würde ich mir als Überbrückung eine GTS 250 kaufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du eh auf GT300 umrüsten willst, würde ich mir als Überbrückung eine GTS 250 kaufen.



Die dann aber nicht mehr zufrieden stellende Leistung für meinen 24" liefert, weil bis Ende des Jahres möchte ich schon noch ein bisschen zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die dann aber nicht mehr zufrieden stellende Leistung für meinen 24" liefert, weil bis Ende des Jahres möchte ich schon noch ein bisschen zocken.


 
Dann kauf dir eine GTX 285 und pfeiff auf die GT300.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir eine GTX 285 und pfeiff auf die GT300.



Ne, so viel Geld hab ich zur Zeit nicht.. 
Ist alles fürn Arsch, wa?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

So, nochmal was:
Einerseits wird der Scythe Slip Stream 120mm - 800rpm als CPU-Kühler-Lüfter gekauft, andererseits frage ich mich, welcher Kühler denn für für die GTX260 am besten ist? 

Vielleicht der HR-03 GTX? Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass es da Probleme mit VRAM-Kühlern und GTX260 gibt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Du willst dir eine GTX 260 kaufen und dann noch einen extrak Kühler, der nochmal Geld kostet?
Nimm die GTX 260, lass sie so wie sie ist und greif zu, wenn die GT300 raus sind...
... die dann aber arschteuer sein werden.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst dir eine GTX 260 kaufen und dann noch einen extrak Kühler, der nochmal Geld kostet?
> Nimm die GTX 260, lass sie so wie sie ist und greif zu, wenn die GT300 raus sind...
> ... die dann aber arschteuer sein werden.



Joa, schtimmt scho au..
I glob i nehm doch die PowerColor Radeon HD4890.
Für die habe ich den Kühler (Acc S1 R2 + 2x 80mm Kanone Lüfter) ja schon zuhause.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Dann schnapp sie dir, Tiger.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schnapp sie dir, Tiger.



Auf zur Jagd! 
Naja, ich überleg noch ein bisschen (tatsächlich warte ich nur auf das Geld von Hoh, weil ich im Moment komplett blank bin.. braucht aber keiner wissen, darum psst! ), und dann hole ich sie vielleicht - auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie wieder spinnt. 

EDIT: Dein Spruch bringt mich auf 'ne Idee..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Ein wenig S/M schadet nie.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schnapp sie dir, Tiger.



war das nicht ein Spruch aus spiderman 2

Ich würde bei dem 22 " ruhig noch zur GTX 260 greifen und leiber schon mal dick Kohle für die DX 11 Karten schaufeln .

Mal etwas offtopic,obwohl ich ja eher der topic Typ bin
Iwie ist mein sys gerade abgestürzt,war ein Fehler von mir und jetzt habe ich Probleme mit dem CCC 9.6, ich habe auch noch den 9.4,habe aber kein Bock mir den draufzu kloppen ,wenn ich mir morgen den 9.7 hole.
Aber ich finde keine Seite wo man den downloaden kann ,einige User haben den Iwie schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> war das nicht ein Spruch aus spiderman 2


 
Men in Black.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dem 22 " ruhig noch zur GTX 260 greifen und leiber schon mal dick Kohle für die DX 11 Karten schaufeln .


 
Ist ein 24". 
Damit also auch 1920*1200, was zu viel für eine GTX260 ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

echt,mist sry. habe den Thread nicht so weit verfolgt.
Okay,dann ist die HD 4890 natürlich die bessere wahl .


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Nuja das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen 
Wenn man alles auf Ultra High spielen will wirds halt etwas knapp. AA braucht man bei so einer hohen Auflösung onehin nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist ein 24".
> Damit also auch 1920*1200, was zu viel für eine GTX260 ist.





ATIFan22 schrieb:


> echt,mist sry. habe den Thread nicht so weit verfolgt.
> Okay,dann ist die HD 4890 natürlich die bessere wahl .



Ich betreibe die Displaygroesse mit einer 4870. Geht problemlos, auch mit gehobenen Qualitaetseinstellungen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Das vllt. schon ,aber etwas in richtung zukunft gedacht keine schlechte wahl .


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich betreibe die Displaygroesse mit eienr 4870. Geht problemlos, auch mit gehobenen Qualitaetseinstellungen.



Ich hatte bis gestern eine 4870, und die hat vom ersten Tag an Faxen gemacht. Darum ist mir ein wenig mulmig mit einer weiteren 4870 - lieber die 4890 kaufen.  
Ich weiß, klingt bescheuert, so fühle ich mich aber im Moment.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Du wirst ja merken, ob es mit der 4890 besser laufen wird.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis gestern eine 4870, und die hat vom ersten Tag an Faxen gemacht. Darum ist mir ein wenig mulmig mit einer weiteren 4870 - lieber die 4890 kaufen.
> Ich weiß, klingt bescheuert, so fühle ich mich aber im Moment.



Kannich verstehen. Das war der Grund das ich Jahrelang kein Intel gekauft habe. Mein erstens Intelsystem (Slot 1) hat auch staendig Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Weiß den jdm. was zum CCC 9.7 ?


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Weiß den jdm. was zum CCC 9.7 ?



Nein, ich bin noch beim 9.3. Muss mal aktualisieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Weiß den jdm. was zum CCC 9.7 ?


 
Ist der ganz neu?
Dann würde ich mal sagen, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Ja,du bist lustig, ich finde den bei google nur nicht zum download ,sonst würde ich den ja längst usen ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket - Download, Catalyst WHQL, Radeon Grafikkarte

Hmm?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Danke
*peinlich*
Hätte mal gleich auf pcghx suchen sollen ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Du hast auf Google nix gefunden? ATI Catalyst 9.7 - Google-Suche
Aua


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich hatte gestern morgen gesucht ,da war zwar ein downloadlink ,dann stand da aber das der download nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehe und bla ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,du bist lustig, ich finde den bei google nur nicht zum download ,sonst würde ich den ja längst usen ^^


 
Google wird einfach überbewertet.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

genau , deswegen bin ich eig auch yahoo User ,aber da ich google chrome gerade als Browser nehme,weil er einfach schnell ist und mein Firefox immer abstürzt würde ich es etwas unpassend finden yahoo zu benutzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Google Crome ist watching you.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> und mein Firefox immer abstürzt


Du mußt den Pr0nfilter deaktivieren, wenn du solche Seiten besuchst.


----------



## lord-elveon (25. Juli 2009)

Hi Whoosaa,

wenn du dich zwischen der 4890 und 4870 entscheidest und zu einem Übergang anstrebst, würde ich dir die 4870 empfehlen, da sie keine große Unterschiede in Taktraten und Speicher hat. Der Preis ist auch mal 60-80 € im Schnitt weniger.

Wenn du keinen Übergang willst und die nötige Kohle schon hast, wären meine Favoriten klar die GTX285 / GTX295

Grüße lord-elveon


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,du bist lustig, ich finde den bei google nur nicht zum download ,sonst würde ich den ja längst usen ^^


 
n00b!


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Geh weg, man ich will PES 5 zocken,mein aktuell zusammen geschraubter Pc bekommt das aber nicht auf die reihe


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Geh weg, man ich will PES 5 zocken,mein aktuell zusammen geschraubter Pc bekommt das aber nicht auf die reihe


 
Dann musst du dir endlich mal einen Intel kaufen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir endlich mal einen Intel kaufen.



mist hätte ich mir mal ein Netbook mit Atom+GMA 950 gekauft,sonst Mist


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

So, Powercolor HD4890 über Mindfactory ist bestellt, dürfte morgen ankommen.

Gleichzeitig überlege ich, ob ich nicht vielleicht meinen 810 verkaufen, und mir stattdessen einen 955 BE zulegen sollte, da ich ja auf diesem Board mit dem Ref-Takt anscheinend nicht über 263 komme..
Dort könnte ich dann einfach den Multi hochdrehen, und gut is.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So, Powercolor HD4890 über Mindfactory ist bestellt, dürfte morgen ankommen.
> 
> Gleichzeitig überlege ich, ob ich nicht vielleicht meinen 810 verkaufen, und mir stattdessen einen 955 BE zulegen sollte, da ich ja auf diesem Board mit dem Ref-Takt anscheinend nicht über 263 komme..
> Dort könnte ich dann einfach den Multi hochdrehen, und gut is.


 
Warum hast du ihn denn nicht gleich genommen?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum hast du ihn denn nicht gleich genommen?


 
Ja verdammt, woher sollte ich denn wissen, dass die ******** nicht läuft? 
Außerdem habe ich versucht, bei dem System zu sparen, wo es nur ging, und trotzdem kam ich bei über 1300€ raus - musste ja schließlich alles neu kaufen, inkl. Festplatten, Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus, und und und..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja verdammt, woher sollte ich denn wissen, dass die ******** nicht läuft?
> Außerdem habe ich versucht, bei dem System zu sparen, wo es nur ging, und trotzdem kam ich bei über 1300€ raus - musste ja schließlich alles neu kaufen, inkl. Festplatten, Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus, und und und..


 
Tja, bei 1300 Ocken jetzt 70€ sparen und einen ollen 810er genommen....   
*auslach*


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Jo das Problem beim P II ist der niedrige refernztakt , dafür gehen sie gut über den Multi,wenn sie einen offenen Multi haben.
Man ich glaub ich spare und veröcker meine P II und hole mir nen i7 
Ich werde ich noch wahnsinng ,wie kann man bei einem 1300  € sys bei einem 810 landen 
das sind dei Leute die 200  € für ne überflüssige Testatur etc. ausgeben .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Wenn der Thread nicht schon so fett wäre, würde ich mal schnell nachgucken, was Whoosaa denn so gekauft hat, aber ich frage ihn einfach mal... 

Kannst du denn deine Hardware nochmal auflisten?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread nicht schon so fett wäre, würde ich mal schnell nachgucken, was Whoosaa denn so gekauft hat, aber ich frage ihn einfach mal...
> 
> Kannst du denn deine Hardware nochmal auflisten?


 

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX
VGA-Kühler: Accelero S1 Rev. 2 + 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1000 Super Silent
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 DHX KIT 4GB
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
OS-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
Daten-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30 Retail
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-500
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh
Maus, Mauspad: Roccat Kone Mouse + Taito Mousepad + Roccat Fridge
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW
Einzige Veränderungen:

Anstatt des Fridge-Maus-Packs eine Kone und ein Taito seperat, und anstatt der 4870 eine Powercolor 4890.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Na ja, statt der fetten Maus und Tastatur hätte ich doch eher eine schnellere CPU genommen.
Eine neue Maus ist schnell gekauft und eingesteckt, bei der CPU sieht das eben anders aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, statt der fetten Maus und Tastatur hätte ich doch eher eine schnellere CPU genommen.
> Eine neue Maus ist schnell gekauft und eingesteckt, bei der CPU sieht das eben anders aus.


 
Naja, mit CPU raus und reinnehmen habe ich kein Problem, dass macht mir mehr Spaß, als das es stresst. Irgendwo hast du aber schon recht..
Aber genau dazu hatte ich diesen thread eröffnet. Hättste auch mal früher sagen können, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, mit CPU raus und reinnehmen habe ich kein Problem, dass macht mir mehr Spaß, als das es stresst. Irgendwo hast du aber schon recht..
> Aber genau dazu hatte ich diesen thread eröffnet. Hättste auch mal früher sagen können, oder?


 
hmm, da ich zu faul bin die Seiten zu durchforsten, würde ich einfach mal frech behaupten, dass ich derartiges bestimmt mal erwähnt habe, allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass du über 120 Ocken für Tastatur und Maus ausgeben willst.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> hmm, da ich zu faul bin die Seiten zu durchforsten, würde ich einfach mal frech behaupten, dass ich derartiges bestimmt mal erwähnt habe, allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass du über 120 Ocken für Tastatur und Maus ausgeben willst.


 
Da es hier um meinen Computer geht, und ich weiß, was hier geschrieben wurde, behaupte ich mal ganz frech, dass du das kein einziges Mal etwas in der Richtung gesagt hast. 

Aber mein Post oben war sowieso mehr scherzhaft als ernstgemeint. 
Meine Güte, dann verliere ich halt 10€ beim Wiederverkauf der CPU, soviel Geld habe ich dann schon noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Dann kauf dir den 955, baue ihn um und fertig.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 810
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
> Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX
> ...




Hatte ja Recht mit der Maus und Tastatur 

Reicht der 810 nicht schon mit standard Takt ,mein P II hatte bis gestern auch gereicht .


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Die Frage ist: Reicht der 810 aus? Der Unterschied zum 955 ist schon ordentlich, aber nicht zwingend ein Grund zum Neukauf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Soll er sich halt den 955 kaufen, damit er endlich glücklich ist, sonst lässt ihm das eh keine Ruhe mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Soll er sich halt den 955 kaufen, damit er endlich glücklich ist, sonst lässt ihm das eh keine Ruhe mehr.


 
Eben, schlimm genug, dass er das Gigabreit hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Jetzt zieh ihn nicht noch mehr runter.
Er ist doch schon fertig genug, mit seiner lahmen CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jetzt zieh ihn nicht noch mehr runter.
> Er ist doch schon fertig genug, mit seiner lahmen CPU.


 
Und der überteuerten Maus und dieser komischen Tastatur.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Jaja, drück es ihm nur ordentlich rein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jaja, drück es ihm nur ordentlich rein.


 
Whoosaa versteht das schon, ist ja ein Saufkumpel. 
Allerdings würde ich das Board auch gleich mit verscheuern und was ordentliches abgreifen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Und da würdest du ihm natürlich ein "kleines" ASUS-Board emfpehlen, stimmts?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und da würdest du ihm natürlich ein "kleines" ASUS-Board emfpehlen, stimmts?


 
Wieso kleines? 
Es gibt eigentlich nur ein AM3 Board, das man wirklich bedenkenlos kaufen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Dann schreib es aber gleich hier rein, sonst beschwert er sich nachher wieder, dass du ihm nicht geholfen hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Das sollte doch Hinweis genug sein, oder.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

***** euch doch alle.. 

Vielleicht hole ich mir den 955, mal schauen. Und was für ein Board ist des bitte? Bin zu faul zum suchen.. 

EDIT: Kanns sein, dass des gar kein AM3-Board ist? 

EDIT 2: Ach ja, die 4890 ist jetzt hier. 

EDIT 3:



Fadi schrieb:


> Jaja, drück es ihm nur ordentlich rein.



Keine Sorge, er ist immer so drauf. Irgendwann ignoriert man es einfach..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ***** euch doch alle..
> 
> Vielleicht hole ich mir den 955, mal schauen. Und was für ein Board ist des bitte? Bin zu faul zum suchen..


 
Der Hinweis mit Republic of Gamers sollte reichen. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: Kanns sein, dass des gar kein AM3-Board ist?


 
Rate doch einfach mal.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rate doch einfach mal.



RoG ist doch Asus, oder?
Kenne kein AM3 RoG-Board, von daher.. Sockel 775 ist mein vote. Keine Ahnung obs stimmt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Da liegst du aber falsch. Ist ein AM3 Board.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> RoG ist doch Asus, oder?
> Kenne kein AM3 RoG-Board, von daher.. Sockel 775 ist mein vote. Keine Ahnung obs stimmt.


 
Das ist echt mal schlimm mit dir.  
Der Alk und die Drogen vernebeln dich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ds ist echt mal schlimm mit dir.
> Der Alk und die Drogen vernebeln dich.



Omfg.. 
Ich hatte auf diesem Bild den RoG-Aufkleber übersehen.. 
Wahrscheinlich hast du recht. 

Und des ist gut, ja? 150 Euro habe ich nämlich noch..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Omfg..
> Ich hatte auf diesem Bild den RoG-Aufkleber übersehen..
> Wahrscheinlich hast du recht.
> 
> Und des ist gut, ja? 150 Euro habe ich nämlich noch..


 
Das beste Board, das ich bisher in den Fingern hatte. Das wischt mit dem MIIF den Boden auf. 
Einfach nur klasse, es lässt keine Wünsche offen, gerade das OC Menü ist herausragend, Einstellmüglichkeiten ohne Ende.
Wenn du's Gel düber hast, dann greif zu.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das beste Board, das ich bisher in den Fingern hatte. Das wischt mit dem MIIF den Boden auf.
> Einfach nur klasse, es lässt keine Wünsche offen, gerade das OC Menü ist herausragend, Einstellmüglichkeiten ohne Ende.
> Wenn du's Gel düber hast, dann greif zu.



Hört sich gut an..
Wenn ichs MA770T verkaufe, müsste ich noch ca. 70 € beisteuern.. 
Naja, ich gedulde mich mal noch ein bisschen, vlt. bis es auf 130€ fällt, und dann schlage ich zu.

Aber trotzdem: wieder so eine Sache, die du durchaus früher hättest sagen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an..
> Wenn ichs MA770T verkaufe, müsste ich noch ca. 70 € beisteuern..
> Naja, ich gedulde mich mal noch ein bisschen, vlt. bis es auf 130€ fällt, und dann schlage ich zu.
> 
> Aber trotzdem: wieder so eine Sache, die du durchaus früher hättest sagen können.


 
Damals gab es das Board noch nicht. 
Und es gibt immer noch keine Everst Version, die das Board fehlerfrei anzeigt.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damals gab es das Board noch nicht.
> Und es gibt immer noch keine Everst Version, die das Board fehlerfrei anzeigt.



Am 29.6 wurde es in den PCGH-Preisvergleich aufgenommen, also gab es das durchaus schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Am 29.6 wurde es in den PCGH-Preisvergleich aufgenommen, also gab es das durchaus schon.


 
Aber ich habe es erst später gemerkt, dass es das gibt und dann auch gleich bestellt. 
Da hattest du dein super Gigabreit aber schon gekauft.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich habe es erst später gemerkt, dass es das gibt und dann auch gleich bestellt.
> Da hattest du dein super Gigabreit aber schon gekauft.


 
Verdammt. 
Naja, auf meiner Upgrade-Liste steht das MB ab jetzt erst mal an 1. Stelle, mal schauen, was draus wird.

EDIT:

Ach ja, mit einer HD4890 fühlt man sich extrem geil. Wollte ich nur mal eben anmerken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ja, mit einer HD4890 fühlt man sich extrem geil. Wollte ich nur mal eben anmerken.


 
Wieso, weil die so laut ist?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Vllt. weil die deine GTX260 in den Boden stampft


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das beste Board, das ich bisher in den Fingern hatte. Das wischt mit dem MIIF den Boden auf.
> Einfach nur klasse, es lässt keine Wünsche offen, gerade das OC Menü ist herausragend, Einstellmüglichkeiten ohne Ende.
> Wenn du's Gel düber hast, dann greif zu.



What ,das hat ja keine IGP 
Was soll daran gut sein ,wie gut kann man damit undervolten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Vllt. weil die deine GTX260 in den Boden stampft


 
Dann kauf ich mir eine GTX 295, ist mir egal, ist nur ein Mausklick weg.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Ein paar  € von deinem Konto sind dann aber auch weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> What ,das hat ja keine IGP
> Was soll daran gut sein ,wie gut kann man damit undervolten ?


 
Kannst du mal deine Doppelpost weglassen. 

Untervolten geht sehr gut damit.
0,8 Volt mit 1Ghz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ein paar € von deinem Konto sind dann aber auch weg


 
Wäre mir Wayne.. weil ja genug da ist. 

Ach ja, und denk daran, nicht immer Doppelposts.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Danke für den Tipp 
Wer wohl dfür die posts 234+235 verantwortlich war


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Wer wohl dfür die posts 234+235 verantwortlich war


 
Ich wollte nur mal darstellen, wie albern das wirkt.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

OKay, ich weiß ich bin manchmal zu verpeilt um den ändern button zu finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> OKay, ich weiß ich bin manchmal zu verpeilt um den ändern button zu finden


 
Du meinst, du bist zu breit.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Ich weiß ,ich habe zu viel Eis-tee getrunken ,ich habe wirklich schon seit gestern oder so kein Bier merh getrunken , also kann ich das Bier als übertäter einfach mal ausschließen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Welches Board würdest du denn Whoosaa andrehen?
Ich meine, denk daran, dass du der einzige hier bist, der Ärger wegen der Stromrechnung hat und deswegen sparen muss.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Als µATX diese hier
DFI LANparty JR 790GX-M3H5, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

ATX dieses 
ASUS M4A78T-E, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB7G0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Oder wer auf ein einfaches BIOS steht 
Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


Wobei ich das board mit 2 DDr2 Slots auch interessant finde
Jetway MA3-79GDG Combo, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2/dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Das Asus ist ja noch einigermaßen brauchbar, aber was soll er mit der IGP?
Er hat doch eine super Grafikkarte.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

ka , benutzen ,ein gutes Gefühl haben ,das er ne Not Gpu hat .....


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ka , benutzen ,ein gutes Gefühl haben ,das er ne Not Gpu hat .....


 
Wieso die IGP benutzen, wenn ein GraKa da ist?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Warum nicht ?


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso die IGP benutzen, wenn ein GraKa da ist?



Dann hat er Abwechslung


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann hat er Abwechslung


 
Mir würde das ständige Umstecken des Monitorkabels echt nerven.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Die Schrauber von heute ,einfach nur noch faul


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Die Schrauber von heute ,einfach nur noch faul


 
Du hast ein Monitorverlängerungskabel, was? 
So kannst du bequem im Sitzen umstecken.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Nöö,ich muss hinter den Tisch kriechen ,aber ein bißchen Bewegung muss auch mal sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Nöö,ich muss hinter den Tisch kriechen ,aber ein bißchen Bewegung muss auch mal sein


 
Ist nebem dem Klo- und Kühlschrankgang eh die einzige Bewegung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Kühlschrank , der ist nicht weit weg,ich muss aber die Maus loslassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Kühlschrank , der ist nicht weit weg,ich muss aber die Maus loslassen


 
WoW Spieler haben das Klo in den Sessel eingebaut und den Rechner im Kühlschrank stehen.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> WoW Spieler haben das Klo in den Sessel eingebaut und den Rechner im Kühlschrank stehen.



Und das CD-ROM ist ein Pizza Ofen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Und das CD-ROM ist ein Pizza Ofen?


 
Die Mikrowelle und der Bestellservice ist nie weit weg.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

richtig...^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Vorallem ,der Bestellservice,ich stell mir bald ne KLingen hin und hoffe das jdm kommt und mir was zu trinken bringt und was zu essen wenn ich klingel, ich habe ja Zeit


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leute,

die Sache ist die: Ich habe den 810er wieder verkauft. 
Im Moment überlege ich, mir den 955 BE anzuschaffen. Lohnt sich das überhaupt noch, oder plant AMD in naher Zukunft einen AM3-Nachfolger für den 955 BE (der ja meiner Meinung nach schon relativ alt ist)?

Und noch was: Der 120*120*25 Millimeter-Lüfter für meinen CPU-Kühler ist zu tief, darum überlege ich auch, so einen 12 Millimeter tiefen als CPU-Lüfter zu besorgen. Lohnen sich die Teile überhaupt, oder werden die nur ewig laut und haben keinen wirklichen Effekt?


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Oktober 2009)

es gibt schon längst den 965 ,nur ,ob man eien CPU die standardmässig 1,4 Volt Vcore kaufen soll weißich ja nicht .


----------

